# Add cross out tag text [s][/s]



## Sleptikal

Is there a way you guys could add this feature as a button when posting a message?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It's already there: you only need to click the icon to the right of the smiley list.


----------



## Sleptikal

Damn! Thank you!


----------



## Copyright

As a note, I find the strikethrough too faint, especially if it's used on just one or two characters, so I either don't use it or I make whatever I've struck through a lighter color.


----------



## Nino83

In the old forum it was possible to write an "s" in square brackets for phonetic transcription without having all the text underlined. 
Now, unfortunately, it's no longer possible.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> In the old forum it was possible to write an "s" in square brackets for phonetic transcription without having all the text underlined.
> Now, unfortunately, it's no longer possible.


Yes it is possible.

http://forum.wordreference.com/help/bb-codes

[s]


----------



## Nino83

Ah, ok, thank you! 

 [plain][s][/plain]


----------



## Parla

I agree with Copyright (post #4). It's a hairline, nearly invisible. Can those folks make it heavier?


----------



## Drake15

I don't think there's a way to customize the width of the strikethrough line. There's no such option, at least not in CSS. However, here's someone that came up with a clever trick to achieve that goal, although I don't know if it can be implemented in the forum software. If Michael has a way to modify the PHP code that transforms the BBCode into HTML, it can sure be done!


----------

